# Twixtor-Plugin => Premiere => Slow Motion...?



## Nico (11. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe mir mal die trial von Twixtor runter geladen. Versuche die Tutorials durchzugehen. Bei einer zeitlupe ist es ja normalerweise so, dass der Clip länger wird. Das macht offenbar APP nicht. Jetzt wird bei dem Tutorial erklärt, wie es mit einem danach eingefügten Clip funktionieren soll => Länge strecken => neue Sequenz => Sequenz 1 dort einfügen...

Bei mir klappt das nur nicht :-( Kennt sich jemand mit dem Plugin aus + kann helfen...?


----------

